# floating betta log



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

Has anyone had any experience with zoomed's betta log?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

People here say they are great and bettas use them a lot. PetCo doesn't have them, at least mine doesn't but I've seen them at PetSmart. I'll be getting one.


----------



## duluoz (Mar 3, 2012)

Same here. I hear a lot of good things. Only see them at petsmart, though.

Also plan on getting one! They're about 12 bucks where I live.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I see them at PetSmart and I was curious but $12 is a little much for something I can make a few dollars. (PVC pipe with something to make it float[Balloon or Pingpong ball]) 

I have also heard that the paint on it wears down really quick but nothing will effect the fish, just less pretty over time.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

I have one of these as a resting spot for my boy with long fins. He loves it! It is also good for mental enrichment. The paint does come off easily, so you need to be gentle when you clean it. 

Here is Haku enjoying his:


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

I have one in my 2.5 planted at work. Beast loves it. Mine also looks pretty neat because I've let algae grow on it. I like the look of it in the smaller tank but I don't think I'll get another one for my 10 gal. I think it might look silly in a bigger tank. But I have yet to try.


----------



## AG5 (Apr 2, 2012)

I just bought one today, but I'm having trouble keeping it from going under my water filter. Even if I slowly put the log in the opposite side of where the filter is, the current manages to push it to the filter. I've already had the baffle mod in before today, and it's adjusted to let water flow at the lowest possible speed (just for bg info it's an aqueon20 in a 5 gal tank). Any tips on keeping the log in place?


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

You can tape it or tie it to the side of your tank with some string or you can anchor it down with a small weight and some string. Fishing line would work best because it won't degrade in water.


----------



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

Both of my boys have one and love it! They sleep in it every night


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

I assume since so many people like these that the edges are very smooth? I am always afraid of putting something in the tank that might tear fins.


----------



## Zero186 (Feb 21, 2012)

Both my boys have them and both use them all the time, and I have never had problems with their fins because if them.


----------



## sourgrl (Jan 9, 2012)

our boy has one too and loves it. the inside had some ruff spots i had to file down before placing it in his tank. tied some java moss to it a couple weeks ago to give it a different look.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Mine love it. I have one in my sorority tank my females like to hide or rest in it. One of my males likes to blow his bubble nest in the hole on top of his! I plan to get more as money permits.


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, this has officially been added to my "have to have it" list! Maybe tomorrow after work I can get to my Petsmart to get one.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Bettabettabetta has one and loves it. I haven't had any problems with fins ripping, the whole thing is pretty smooth. He loves just swimming through it or trying to go around it against the wall. And my mystery snail loves it too. Totally worth the money.


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

amazon has better pricing -- and with prime free shipping ---- may be a choice. I caught my betta in the log asleep last night


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, I got one today! Comet has already investigated it and been inside. I'm hoping he will end up loving it. I also would like to see him make a bubble nest in it. I have a sponge filter in his 5 gallon tank, so there is a bit of surface disturbance. Maybe the hole in the log will give him a place to make one. 

In any case, I am happy with it! I did anchor it. I used the dark base of an old silk plant and tied it with some fishing line. 

One suggestion to anyone looking to buy this: If you are fortunate enough to have a store that carries them, open up the box and feel the log first. My store had two, and the first one I opened had some fairly sharp edges. The second one however was much, much smoother! I am glad I opened them, I didn't want to have to do a lot of sanding!


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

happypappy said:


> Has anyone had any experience with zoomed's betta log?


i have heard bad things about the ones that are like discs that have a hole to swim through that are called logs. then zoo med has another line that are shaped like a section of a log. i havent heard any bad things about those except for the occasional person getting one with a sharp edge


----------



## MachinaSoul (Mar 13, 2012)

I have one for each betta (3 so far). They enjoy them. But they also like the suction cup thermometers (they will sit atop it between the suction cup and thermometer if high enough), the 10 gallon heater (Roy liked to sit on top of it, where it doesn't emit heat, once I placed it vertical in the tank), and will also sit on any wires in the tank (when I had the heater horizontal, the cord was being used to also keep the log in place at the corner of the 10 gallon), and he would at times sit on the wire under the log).

Another good one is the betta leaf hammock, but really, you could simply make your own little platforms and such and they will have just as much fun with them, they just won't look naturalistic.


----------

